# UFC on FOX 7 will feature Bendo vs. Melendez AND Cormier vs. Mir



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

> As with other recent installments of the event series, UFC on FOX 7 will get a loaded lineup, including a title fight and a major heavyweight bout.
> 
> In his first fight since the closing of his former home, final Strikeforce lightweight champion Gilbert Melendez (21-2 MMA, 0-0 UFC) will challenge UFC titleholder Benson Henderson (18-2 MMA, 6-0 UFC).
> 
> ...


*Source: MMAjunkie.com*

God I love the FOX shows


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Something about Cormier rubs me the wrong way, I don't quite know what it is that said, I've never rooted for Frank Mir before and I probably won't root for him here.

So I have no personal favorite but I will take Cormier by some sort of mauling on the ground, I'd laugh my ass off if Mir subbed him though. I think the real question is, will Mir deliver his evil satanic black magic on Cormier and cause him to lose his next fight?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Something about Cormier rubs me the wrong way, I don't quite know what it is that said


Do you mean that he said something, and it rubbed you the wrong way, but you don't remember exactly what it is? 

(There's no problem with that, just clarifying)

Cormier will MAUL Mir, if he doesn't want to take it to the ground he will KO him like he did Bigfoot. If he does want to take it to the ground he'll beat Mir into a bloody mess while he tries to work from his guard. 

IMO Barnett is better than Nog and Mir.


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

I think Cormier's one of the most likeable guys in MMA. And he's a fantastic fighter as well. He's going to destroy Mir.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

El Bresko said:


> Do you mean that he said something, and it rubbed you the wrong way, but you don't remember exactly what it is?
> 
> (There's no problem with that, just clarifying)
> 
> ...


I think it's because he keeps talking about Jones but he's taking this Mir fight, if he's gonna fight at 205 he needs to go to 205. I feel Mir is a very easy match up for him so that's probably why I don't quite like him, good fighter though.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

the ultimate said:


> I think Cormier's one of the most likeable guys in MMA. And he's a fantastic fighter as well. He's going to destroy Mir.


Agreed. I think he has a shot to be pretty damn good the more fights he gets. He should look to branch out a bit more. Think if he asked a guy like Barnett to help him out with some catch wrestling. 

I think Cormier weighed in at 238 vs Barnett and 230 last time out. Which obviously is from him eventually going to 205. We may see him with less power than he has had as he drops weight.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I think it's because he keeps talking about Jones but he's taking this Mir fight, if he's gonna fight at 205 he needs to go to 205. I feel Mir is a very easy match up for him so that's probably why I don't quite like him, good fighter though.


He feels as if he was ready for the Mir fight and Mir pulled out. He is making his cut slowly. It takes GSP 1 year to put on 5 good lbs he says, so we can give Cormier 1 more fight to cut down a weight class.

Who would he fight at 205 right now? There isn't a fighter out there without a fight. Thiago Silva?


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

He almost died due to kidney failure because he tried to cut too much weight once. He did that for years but finally it caught up with him. 

In order to stay alive he must lose weight, not cut weight. He will drop to about 220 and then cut 15lbs. His body can't handle a serious cut anymore.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

jonnyg4508 said:


> He feels as if he was ready for the Mir fight and Mir pulled out. He is making his cut slowly. It takes GSP 1 year to put on 5 good lbs he says, so we can give Cormier 1 more fight to cut down a weight class.
> 
> Who would he fight at 205 right now? There isn't a fighter out there without a fight. Thiago Silva?


GSP also didn't call out Anderson or Bendo and say he was gonna "kick their ass in the fall." words I believe Bones will make him eat if they ever fight.

If Cormier wants Jones, make the drop, Gus is free, Glover fights in a few days, 'Shad fights on February 2nd, Davis is free, there's a lot of guys out there he can fight. Mir's chin has taken a beating over the years due to Brock, Carwin, and Junior and I feel that it's a very easy match up for DC, I know they were supposed to fight before but like I said, if you want the Light Heavyweight title and you're not interested in fighting for the Heavyweight title, you need to make that drop.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

It's a gradual thing, he'll be lighter again in the Mir fight and then by Fall he'll be ready for 205. It's not as if destroying Mir changes the title picture at all.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Awesome. we get to see the G.O.A.T LW and HW/LHW in Bendo and Cormier.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Hope they make the whole card Strikeforce vs UFC you can have four big fights maybe Jake Shields vs Jacare Souza and Tarec Saffadiene vs Martin Kampmann on the main card and contract eliminators on the prelims.


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

I think it's great that he called out Jones... Jones has said that he has no competition; it's about time someone other than Sonnen, Starling and Anderson stepped up.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Healy called out Lauzon.

Make it, 

Gil vs Bendo
Cormier vs. Mir
Saff vs. Kampmann
Healy vs. Lauzon

That would be awesome.

I see SF winning 1 and UFC winning 2. With the Saff/Kampmann fight being a real toss up. Maybe a small advantage to Kampmann.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Shields is a bum and ran to WW in the UFC to get away from Jacare, then Maia dropped and Shields decided to run back to MW, now Jacare is here he has nowhere to go. Shields has no business anywhere with Jacare. It would be a great fight because we'd see Shields lose brutally. 

Jacare V Weidman please.

Excuse the hyperbole.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Based on Healy's last two fights with Holobaugh, and Hirota he shouldn't get a top ten guy. And he really shouldn't get Joe Lauzon whose one of the divisions biggest stars. Having Jacare vs Shields (who's coming off suspension) is one of those great SF fights we never got to see. The gator can finish Jake, or we'll see a BJJ clinic.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

It's not a good matchup unless you really dislike Jake Shields, Shields gets beaten everywhere soundly.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

John8204 said:


> Based on Healy's last two fights with Holobaugh, and Hirota he shouldn't get a top ten guy. And he really shouldn't get Joe Lauzon whose one of the divisions biggest stars. Having Jacare vs Shields (who's coming off suspension) is one of those great SF fights we never got to see. The gator can finish Jake, or we'll see a BJJ clinic.


Huge Lauzon fan, but I wouldn't put him top 10. 

I think Lauzon deserves to get tossed a bone. If Healy wants to be that bone than more power to him.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> *Huge Lauzon fan, but I wouldn't put him top 10.
> *
> I think Lauzon deserves to get tossed a bone. If Healy wants to be that bone than more power to him.


How would you keep him out of the UFC top ten?

You have 
1.)Benson Henderson
2.)Gilbert Melendez
3.)Gray Maynard
4.)Anthony Pettis
5.)Nate Diaz
6.)Jim Miller
and then the next four you can make a case for 8 different guys.
Donald Cerrone????
Eddie Alvarez????
Josh Thomson????
Joe Lauzon????
Khabib Nurmagomedov????
Jamie Varner????
Deigo Sanchez????
Matt Wiman????

For me I would put Lauzon with Alvarez or Sanchez in a main event/co-main event. Not give him a gimme with a one-dimensional wrestler.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

i cant wait for this fight, both UFC newcomers are gonna get destroyed.. especially cormier, he is retardedley overrated and will get finished


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

How can a man that thoroughly outgrappled Josh Barnett possibly be seen as a guy that would get beaten by Bones? Cormier isn't going to just stand around like Rampage and Rashad. He's going to drag Bones to the mat and keep him there until Herb Dean comes to his rescue.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

John8204 said:


> How would you keep him out of the UFC top ten?
> 
> You have
> 1.)Benson Henderson
> ...


I would probably put Cerrone, Alverez, Chandler, Thompson above him. On 2nd thought he may make top 10. But right at the end of it. Dos Anjos needs to start getting some credit. 

As awesome as Joe is to watch, his record isn't amazing. He has some good wins, then he was tooled a couple times as well. With a good fight with Miller. That Miller fight probably keeps him at the bottom of the top 10 even though he lost.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I would probably put Cerrone, Alverez, Chandler, Thompson above him. On 2nd thought he may make top 10. But right at the end of it. Dos Anjos needs to start getting some credit.
> 
> As awesome as Joe is to watch, his record isn't amazing. He has some good wins, then he was tooled a couple times as well. With a good fight with Miller. That Miller fight probably keeps him at the bottom of the top 10 even though he lost.


I'm talking UFC so I wouldn't count Chandler (though I do think he, Hawn, and even maybe Aoki could be ranked ahead of him. For me Josh Thomson is like Sean Sherk yeah on paper he's a top ten guy but he doesn't fight enough to really give him that respect. Thomson/Sherk would be a great fight BTW.

I think their is a very clear line of MMA math in the division right now with.

Gray Maynard
Nate Diaz
Jim Miller
Joe Lauzon
Jamie Varner
Melvin Guillard

With everyone else(WEC and SF guys) just on spec. Dos Anjos would be a better fight than Healy but I think that Lauzon coming off two FOTY candidates deserves to be in the Main Event level not prelim's or card openers.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm loving this card. 
First of all DC Vs Mir will be fun, I hate Mir but will never count the man out again, as he broke my heart last time.I think DC will keep it standing and murder Mir on the feet. 

As for making this a strikeforce Vs UFC card, I really hope this is what they do. I think they should add Healy Vs Varner, Jacare Vs Shields, Kampmann Vs Saff. 

I think that you Shields Vs Jacare would be a great fight. Shields gets a lot of hate, but he has great JJ. Is he on the level of Jacare? Maybe not,but this is why I want the fight. I'm a Shields fan, and believe that he is still great, and one of the best grapplers in MMA. He needs to improve some aspects of his game though for sure. People over look Shields now, since he poor performances in the UFC. The man still beat Hendo, keep that in mind. and If this fight happens, I'll take the bet.

I wish Palhares wasnt stupid enough to go and get caught for banned substances, because him VS Jacare would be an awesome fight to watch. I think Palhares would stop Jacare. 

But I won't complain if Weidman fights Jacare, so he can beat his ass.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

MuscleSherk said:


> I think that you Shields Vs Jacare would be a great fight. Shields gets a lot of hate, but he has great JJ. Is he on the level of Jacare? Maybe not


Definitely not. Palhares isn't on Jacare's level either. Maia, Jacare, Roger and Werdum are the best, then Palhares and Magalhaes. Shields couldn't hang with any of them. 

Here is Jacare tapping out Marcelo Garcia in 2 minutes in nogi, Shields would be done for way too quickly.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Yeah Jacare is great and so is Marcelo.. Well both are amazing not just great. But Shields is more around Jacares size, and in an MMA match I think Shields give Jacare a little trouble on the ground, just purely grappling Jacare would beat Shields. I'm not claiming that Shields has better BJJ than Jacare, but I believe that Shields could still win the fight, and could catch Jacare. 

I wish we could see Jacare and Palhares


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

I think the UFC will add one more big fight to this card.

And, on a side note, I hope the UFC exiles Barnett to Siberia. He had a second chance and he killed Affliction. If Bellator is stupid enough to sign him, let them.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

This card needs some Moose


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Thats stacked but there is a PPV one week later and I am afraid that the PPV will suffer. Wont be buying PPV tickets because I do not want to rely on one fight.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

Too bad. I had high hopes for Cormier but now that he will maul Mir he will probably never win a fight again after that.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Hammerlock2.0 said:


> Too bad. I had high hopes for Cormier but now that he will maul Mir he will probably never win a fight again after that.


Cormier will ko Jones in the first Round


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

Bknmax said:


> Cormier will ko Jones in the first Round


Someone didn't read the "frank Mir losses" thread.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)




----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Cormier has that incredible wrestling base that not even the big boys can handle. Daniel's whole game has improved. I think a good gameplan would be to keep it standing at all costs and make Mir kickbox with him. He spars with the Champ and hangs with him. Cormier should avoid taking Mir down at all costs. 1 slip-up, Mir will seize the moment and catch or possible break something. Mir's stand-up has been solid but Cormier is on that killer, hungry level. As long as Daniel keeps it on the feet, he can pick Mir apart and get the finish. Interesting match either way...


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

I think Mir's standup is average at best. Cormier I believe would wreck him standing and will easily keep the fight there.


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

We can trade back and forth all night on how the fight will go but one thing that is constant is that we all want to see the fights on this card. Better free card than a few of the pay cards in the past.


----------



## Bknmax (Mar 16, 2008)

Life B Ez said:


> Someone didn't read the "frank Mir losses" thread.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


Am I missing something ? He said Cormier won't win after he beats Mir, a ko against Jones would be a win. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

It's a wonder how anyone can complain about the UFC these days.

UFC on FX 7: Belfort Vs Bisping, Barboza Vs Martins
UFC on Fox 6: Johnson Vs Dodson (C), Rampage Vs Teixiera, Cerrone Vs Pettis, Koch Vs Lamas, Bader Vs Matyushenko
UFC on 156: Aldo Vs Edgar (C), Evans Vs Little Nog, Overeem Vs Bigfoot, Fitch Vs Maia, Benividez Vs Creepy, Woodly Vs Hieron

You know what, I can't be bothered anymore. It looks like we're going to have awesome cards (after Belfort/Bisping) all the way up until April 27. Find me another year in UFC history which would be that stacked.


----------



## Pillowhands (Mar 10, 2012)

Never count out Mir. His standup is slow but if he somehow can connect(like in the Kongo fight) with Cormier he can get him to the ground and finish with a sub.
Although I see just another Cormier-Bigfoot fight. Cormier will keep this as kickboxing match and outpoint Mir.
I am looking forward to this fight.


----------



## OU (Sep 26, 2012)

Pillowhands said:


> Never count out Mir. His standup is slow but if he somehow can connect(like in the Kongo fight) with Cormier he can get him to the ground and finish with a sub.
> Although I see just another Cormier-Bigfoot fight. Cormier will keep this as kickboxing match and outpoint Mir.
> I am looking forward to this fight.


I think Mir gets put away just like he always does against superior fighters. He will turtle up in the corner when he starts getting blasted.


----------

